# What is the best pasting machine out there?



## WallpaperPaint man

Im l ooking for a new or used. I meant to say best in the title. Can't post good on these cell phones. I want to install 54 in. I haven't stayed up on the latest technology. Dan


----------



## timhag

WallpaperPaint man said:


> I looking for a new or used. I want the best. Dan


What you talkin bout brah?


----------



## daArch

What size?

And what do you consider to be the best?

Each brand and model has different characteristics that make 'em best for their niche.

Let's start with my first question,

What size do you need?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

http://www.walltools.com/store/adva...and-two-wheel-measuring-counter-adv51114.html


----------



## daArch

HEY, no fair editting while I'm writing <BG>

Motorized?


----------



## BBWC

Ramco pastemaster (advanced equipment), Tapo-fix. Both are great machines.


----------



## WallpaperPaint man

daArch said:


> What size?
> 
> And what do you consider to be the best?
> 
> Each brand and model has different characteristics that make 'em best for their niche.
> 
> Let's start with my first question,
> 
> What size do you need?


54 inch size with counter and stand where CA I go in person to see one. I live in Orange County CA. Or which website do you recommend?


----------



## WallpaperPaint man

Non motor


----------



## WallpaperPaint man

Thanks


----------



## daArch

The Advance is the most expensive and the heaviest one there is. It is a very well built machine -almost OVER built, I hear Pacho Villa used one as a battering ram when attacking the Alamo <BG>. Unlike the other will known machines, it does NOT use a scraper bar to adjust amount of paste. It uses a system of spaced rollers to adjust the paste in I think seven increments. 

The Tapo-fix is perhaps the nicest and best engineered machine - German engineering. It has a scraper bar that leaves fine "corn-rows" that can, but not usually, cause problems. The Tapo is also expensive but well worth the investment.

The Ramco is a simple, yet very effective machine. The scraper bar leaves more pronounced cornrows but it's adjustments are infinite. I have a 32" and I do love it. It is the least expensive of the roller pick up style and for a 54" machine is prolly the least effective when using clay.

And then there is the very simple designed Paste Well, which I do not know if it is even being made. It is basically a gravity feed system that has a paste holding reservoir trough sitting above the paper. 

From my conversations with other hangers, each one loves the machine they have. But if your going to hang commercial goods with clay, get one with a motor. And spend the extra $200 for the good counter.

If PWG every stops working and takes some time off, he'll be able to better your question.


----------



## chrisn

http://www.tapo-fix.com/


----------



## ProWallGuy

The Tapofix is the Cadillac (or Mercedes) of paste machines.

The Advance and Ramco are the Chevy and Ford of paste machines.

The Pastewell (pullbox) is the Yugo of paste machines.

Depending on your location, I have a very nice used Advance 62" I'm putting up for sale in about a week.


----------

